# Who's at your campsite right now?



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2018)

My current residents are:
-Tad (the guest of honour)
-Lily
-Dotty
-O'Hare
-Lucky
-Mitzi
-Broccolo
-Drake

Lucky and Mitzi just replaced Octavian and Raddle. The rest of the folks have been there for awhile. I love them all <3


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 18, 2018)

currently: vesta, wendy, bluebear, kidd, colton, robin, carmen, snake


----------



## Iced_Holly (Oct 19, 2018)

Right now I have Goldie, Filbert, Freya, Cherry, Bam, Beau, Kidd, and Lucky. I'll be replacing Filbert with someone eventually, but I haven't unlocked anyone else I want yet.


----------



## biker (Oct 19, 2018)

bunnies and wolves


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2018)

I currently have Carmen, Gaston, Muffy, Kiki, Lucky, Lobo, Alice, and Molly.


----------



## Roald_fan (Oct 19, 2018)

I have Kidd, Claudia, Rodeo, Alice, Molly, Fuschia, Ribbot, and Kiki.  Kidd and Kiki are my faves of the bunch.  They're adorable.


----------



## koopasta (Oct 20, 2018)

I currently have Kiki, Lucky, Lily, Apollo, Carmen, Zell, Colton, and Fauna.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 23, 2018)

i'm finally at the stage where i can have anyone i like (i've crafted everything i need to in the game now so have no need to use villagers for essence or materials woo) so rn i have marshal, vesta, maple, poppy, o'hare, fauna, molly and stella! <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 23, 2018)

Kiki, Lucky, Agnes, Cherry, Gaston, Roscoe, Muffy and one other. I was going for a spooky animals of the night sort of thing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

Correction:  I replaced Carmen and Gaston with Fauna and Maple because I both maxed out my friendship with both of them and I started on the natural amenities out of boredom, so now I have Fauna, Maple, Alice, Lucky, Kiki, Lobo, Molly, and Muffy.


----------



## Sothe (Oct 24, 2018)

Just started only a few days ago, so right now I have Goldie, Rosie, Cherry, Eloise, Rocco, Elise, Filbert, and Plucky.


----------



## wALEX (Oct 24, 2018)

i've Apollo, Jet, freddy and dora!


----------



## koopasta (Oct 24, 2018)

Made a few edits to my campsite. Currently it's Lily, Fauna, Kiki, Lucky, Colton, O'Hare, Static, and Apollo. I plan on moving Muffy, Julian, Whitney, and Octavian in as soon as I unlock Octavian and build the Regal Castle.


----------



## Mythic Diamond (Oct 25, 2018)

Currently I have Bunnie, Rowan, Marshal, Freya, Kiki, Julian, Ketchup, and Sprinkle at my campsite


----------



## koopasta (Dec 1, 2018)

I wanted all of my froggos, so currently I have Lily, Tad, Raddle, Diva, Octavian, Julian, Colton, and O'Hare


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2018)

I wanted to have all the villagers from my first ACNL town currently in the game to be in my cabin, so the animals in my campsite changed a bit.  Right now I have Maple, Goldie, Wolfgang, Poppy, Beau, Alice, Kiki, and Vesta.


----------



## Ghoste (Dec 2, 2018)

I currently have Vesta, Muffy, Wendy, Chrissy, Rosie, Lily, Goldie, and Cherry. That'll change drastically once I get all the sheep available in game unlocked. Eventually I'd love to have entirely sheep! They're my favorite <3


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

Currently have Alice, Eugene, Tad, Lily, Octavian, Broccolo, Julian, and Colton!


----------



## petaltail (Dec 17, 2018)

atm i have butch, tia, freya, punchy, rosie, eloise, goldie & beau!
i'm looking to invite kiki to replace either rosie or tia (probably just for a while though, bc i've been getting pretty attached to those two recently lol)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 19, 2018)

Since some new villagers were added, the villagers at my campsite changed.  I currently have Maple, Diana, Flurry, Fang, Wolfgang, Alice, Beau, and Poppy.


----------



## Flare (Dec 19, 2018)

In my campsite they are - 

• Stitches
• Julia
• Julian
• Poppy
• Ketchup
• Muffy
• Lucky
• Apollo

Then in my cabin it's - 

• Marshal
• Fauna
• Tia
• Merengue
• Chrissy
• Francine
• Pietro


----------



## koopasta (Dec 23, 2018)

Currently have:
Octavian, Tad, Fang, Flurry, Julian, Colton, Charlise, and Punchy. I want to try to get Roald and Aurora in there as well.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 22, 2019)

My campsite guests have been swapped around a lot since I made this thread so I thought I'd bring it back!
Current guests:
-Tad
-Tom
-Lucky
-Cobb
-Chevre
-Alice
-Skye
-Teddy


----------



## seliph (Mar 22, 2019)

current campsite villagers:

1. kid cat
2. mira
3. merry
4. tank
5. poppy (who i should probably switch out since she's at max level, but i've got the poppy fortune cookie set out so i'd feel horrible lol)
6. lucky
7. kiki
8. rodeo

cabin villagers:

1. snake
2. kyle
3. lily
4. julian
5. vesta
6. jay
7. colton
8. francine

edit: just had to kick lucky, rodeo, and kiki out of my campsite since they hit max level, and i replaced them with molly, kyle, and carmen


----------



## cornimer (Mar 22, 2019)

Oh yeah I forgot about my cabin. My cabin has all the campers that are over level 20 (minus Tad and Tom who are permanently staying at my campsite). So it has:
-Filbert
-Lily
-Broccolo
-Drake
-Mitzi
-Dotty


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 23, 2019)

As of right now, I have the following;
Bitty
Chrissy
Bluebear
Lily
Filbert
Bunny
Maggie
Teddy

I want to get some of my favorites put in, but still working on material gathering.


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

my campsite has got
- rosie
- wendy
- apple
- bunnie 
- diana 
- merry
- stella 
- muffy 

i honestly haven't bothered moving them for awhile i need to send most of them away because i've had most of them  for months and months haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 25, 2019)

I changed my campsite villagers up a bit, so now I have:

-Julian
-Whitney
-Flurry
-Chevre
-Paolo
-Freya
-Francine
-Chrissy

My cabin villagers are:

-Marshal (who used to be at my campsite but is now max level)
-Diana
-Fauna
-Stitches
-Rosie
-Lucky
-Ketchup
-June


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

Started a new games few days ago. Rosie is at my campsite as a starter


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 5, 2019)

Currently, I have Dotty, Marina, Raddle, Lily, Alice, Francine, Vesta, and Pietro. Probably not gonna change it up for a while, Vesta is the only one of these villagers that I could see myself parting with in the near future, and I've got all of them dressed up.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2019)

Campsite villagers:

-Etoile
-Chelsea
-Chai
-Marty
-Toby
-Julian
-Whitney
-Marina

Cabin villagers:

-Marshal
-Diana
-Fauna
-Stitches
-Rosie
-June
-Ketchup


----------



## Chynna (Nov 6, 2019)

Villagers that are currently in my campsite are:
-Rosie- was the first villager in my campsite when I started
-Bunnie
-Bianca
-Goldie
-Lucky
-Eugene
-Eloise
-Dotty


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 6, 2019)

Once their friendship level is past 20 and I've received their pic, I replace them with another villager. At the moment there is Whitney, Piper, Gladys, June, Lucky, Rhonda, Toby & Big Top at my campsite.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 9, 2019)

Currently I filled it with natural villagers because I really want the reissue cat furniture.


----------



## kyle on saturn (Nov 11, 2019)

Vesta, Muffy, Wendy, Carrie, Astrid, Chelsea, Celia, and Etoil?.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2019)

At campsite; Julia, Bill, Tad, Goldie, Kiki, Tia, Muffy, and Vesta.

Everyone except Tad and Vesta is because I need those essences and Goldie because I wanna craft her special item but her level is locked rn so I can't get her to the next level lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

At campsite; Julia, Bill, Tad, Goldie, Kiki, Tia, Muffy, and Vesta.

Everyone except Tad and Vesta is because I need those essences and Goldie because I wanna craft her special item but her level is locked rn so I can't get her to the next level lol.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 18, 2019)

On the campsite:

- Apollo
- Teddy
- Filbert
- Beau
- Tex
- Freya
- Apple
- Bunnie

At the Cabin:

- Jay
- Puck
- Goldie
- Lily
- Wendy
- Fang
- Kiki


----------

